# Rm2 Vs Bf Cyclone



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

I have been searching like a man possessed to find some more bottom fed Cyclones… and why when I have RM2’s that are less than half the price and the vape is pretty similar… so why do I want Cyclones for my REO’s then?

*Pro’s for the Cyclone*

I like the stainless steel.
I much prefer the fact I can just pull off the top and make quick changes vs the screwing the top off and invariably the whole RM2 comes off.
And my number one reason for preferring the Cyclone is that squonking or rather over squonking seems to be handled better in the Cyclone.
*Pro’s for the RM2*

It’s way cheaper.
Love the ceramic deck.
Prefer that I can use a Philips screwdriver rather than search for the minute Allen key you need for the Cyclone screw.
The Brass RM2 looks that much “cooler” on a Woodvil… I’m still searching for a gold BF Cyclone.
To answer the original question… the answer is I don’t really know but if I had to nail it down I would say because I like to change my cotton wick every day and pulling off the top of the cyclone is just simple quick and less messy than taking off the RM2 which invariably comes off completely and then you unscrew the top and put the base back into the REO and then carry on…

How do they compare vaping? Really close to call because both perform fantastically! I guess I want another Cyclone or two because I want to play with the AFC when I eventually find one and also experiment with dual coils.


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Great comparison, Rob. I agree. I have the AFC with dual coils on mine and love it. That gold cyclone will look awesome on a Woodvil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> That gold cyclone will look awesome on a Woodvil.


 
Now if there was only one of them on the planet I would be happy... and I could get I would be ecstatic!


----------



## crack2483 (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now if there was only one of them on the planet I would be happy... and I could get I would be ecstatic!



Complains the man who sources reos for a living nothing on ecf? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now if there was only one of them on the planet I would be happy... and I could get I would be ecstatic!


have you considered getting 1 and get it goldplated locally?

Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/6/14)

Great comparison Rob
Would be keen to get one too at some point to see what it's all about. 

I must say, I do like the idea of just pulling off the cap instead of screwing it in like the RM2. But it's not too much of a hassle and I don't change cotton as often as daily. Prob once every 2 or 3 days on average


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

johan said:


> have you considered getting 1 and get it goldplated locally?


 
I hadn't considered it but I certainly am now! I wonder if I could find someone in Durban to do it and whether the clearance (between the deck and Cap) would be compromised.

Thanks for the idea Ω Johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Complains the man who sources reos for a living nothing on ecf?


 
Nope there isn't... but I am keeping my eyes and ears open!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/6/14)

Goldplating will not compromise any clearance.

Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Silver said:


> I must say, I do like the idea of just pulling off the cap instead of screwing it in like the RM2. But it's not too much of a hassle and I don't change cotton as often as daily.


 
I find changing the wick really enhances the flavour for me so I sometimes even change it twice a day. And if I have not squonked enough and I get a dry burn... I run inside and change the wick! I don't want any brown on my wick ever! 

Just rip off the cap... twist and thread... trim... cap on and ready for action!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

johan said:


> Goldplating will not compromise any clearance.


 
Thanks Johan! I will try and find a gold plater in Durbs then!


----------



## Silver (18/6/14)

I hear you Rob
Now I see why that ceramic wick is so appealing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

